# Critical skill rejected due to previous employer



## trd01 (Sep 20, 2016)

Currently I hold a critical skill visa with X company. But now I switched to company Y and thus applied for critical skill visa - change of employer to Y. But now unfortunately, my change of employer application got rejected with reason that my previous employer i.e.X did not supported for my critical skill visa. 

1. Could anybody please advice how can I change employer name on my current critical skill visa? 
2. Can I work with new employer Y holding critical skill visa having X company name mentioned on it? 
3. Is my current visa still valid?
4. Where can I check, is my current visa still valid or not?

Please anybody suggest way forward. Soonest reply expected and would be appreciated.

Waiting for positive response.


----------



## crazyrohit44 (Feb 10, 2017)

trd01 said:


> Currently I hold a critical skill visa with X company. But now I switched to company Y and thus applied for critical skill visa - change of employer to Y. But now unfortunately, my change of employer application got rejected with reason that my previous employer i.e.X did not supported for my critical skill visa.
> 
> 1. Could anybody please advice how can I change employer name on my current critical skill visa?
> 2. Can I work with new employer Y holding critical skill visa having X company name mentioned on it?
> ...


Hi,

Can you please advise what you finally did?

Thanks

RJ


----------



## Shri-SA (Jan 16, 2017)

'rejected with reason that my previous employer i.e.X did not supported for my critical skill visa. '

when you stated the above statement could you please explain exactly the reason what was stated on the rejection letter. 
Also did they contact your the company X when you applied?
Did u apply for change of condition in SA or India?

Regards,
Shri


----------

